# sweeper rates?



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Located in Iowa, running a skid mounted enclosed sweeper this year. Wondering what rates are running across the board.


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

jvm81;539624 said:


> Located in Iowa, running a skid mounted enclosed sweeper this year. Wondering what rates are running across the board.


You're not getting any responses because it's hard to tell how the economy in your area is doing. Do some calls out to other sweeping contractors and pretend you have a property to sweep. See what they tell you. Talk to some of your suppliers and see what they say...?

Just trying to help.


----------

